# what rear end ratio comes in the 1993 240sx



## pv2mullens (May 16, 2008)

i just bought a 1993 240sx and i was wondering what rear end comes in it. i know it aint a 2.56 or 4.11 but i just wanted to know so if anyone can help plz let me know id like to know what way i want to set it up to my perspective. thanks for any help at all 



pv2mullens


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The rear differential gear ratio is 4.083


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*pretty cool*

thanks rogo i got a 93 too. but what year has the hicas setup in the back i want to rip that off of what ever has it and put it on my 93


----------

